# My Lucky boy is gone.



## Kupla (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd like to tell you about the life of my cat Lucky. When I was six years old my sisters cat Tabitha had a litter of kittens. My parents let me keep a beautiful longhaired calico kitten who I named Sarah. Sarah slept with me every night and would follow me around the house and yard. When I was about eight years old Sarah had a litter of kittens. My parents agreed to let me keep one kitten from the litter and I chose a large orange and white tabby. 

I found out a couple weeks later that all of the other kittens had died, one was killed by a dog and the other hit by a car so I named mine Lucky. He has the loudest purr of any cat I've ever owned and he wasn't stingy with it! I could sit on the couch and he would stretch out across my legs and keep me company for hours at a time. I could tell him my secrets and he was honestly one of my best friends as a child. He was an indoor/outdoor cat. My dad didn't believe in cats being strictly inside.

When Lucky was about two years old he stumbled across our blue heelers litter of puppies and was attacked by our dog. He disappeared for several months and went feral. I seldom on saw him for the next 10 years but I was the only person he would let hold or pet him. I went to college for a few years and my parents took over putting food out for him. When I came home Lucky had decided to come inside for the evenings, being 15 years old he had trouble staying comfortable on the cold evenings. He adjusted well to having my dogs and blind siamese cat in the house with him. He ruled them all with an iron paw! I remember the first time my blind cat ran into him he raised his paw like he was going to smack him, then he took a close look kinda like he realized Nathaniel couldn't help it, and then just lowered his paw and walked away.

By this time Lucky didn't have any teeth left so he was fed canned food and I would soak the dry cat food so he could eat it. I bathed him because he had trouble grooming and he took to it with no problems! 

He stayed active and other than losing a bit of muscle mass was reatively healthy until the week before I had him put to sleep. He just slept more and more, he slept so much I had to wake him up to eat, drink, or use the litterbox. I didn't want him to waste away or suffer so I made the appointment and he passed away peacefully. I buried him in my yard. I still catch myself looking for him all the time and I start to cry when I remember again that he isn't here....


----------



## CalyxTheCat (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Kupla, it's hard when you lose a cat you grew up with. My parents found a kitten in the woods when I was a baby. He lived until I was 25 years old. When he died it really hit me hard. These childhood cats become a constant, standard part of your life. I hope you can find happiness in your memories of him.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lucky. You're among a lot of people who understand how hard it is.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Lucky was well named and certainly lived up to it....lucky to have you as an owner. So sorry you've your friend.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a horrible time but Lucky is alright now - that doesn't mean you will ever stop missing and loving that very special cat!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry about Lucky. We all know here how hard it is to lose a pet specially one that you have had since childhood. Hang in there. Look up the Rainbow Bridge poem here in the site. It has helped me deal with my pets death in the past.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

I am so sorry about Lucky's passing. My heart is with you. 

I remember when my pony died when I was a teenager, it was so hard. My parent's gave him to me when I was three years old - he was like the perfect sibling ( never fought with, always loved and had fun with). He is buried in my parent's back yard near the stables...my parent's have vowed never to sell that property, even though they live elsewhere now.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lucky's passing. Find comfort in the memories you have of him.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Lucky had a truely wonderful life because of you and your family and I am so very sorry for your loss. Grief is our way of dealing with the loss of our loved pets and it can be very overwhelming right after the loss. Their passing leaves such a big hole in our every day life and it hurts so much. But remember all the wonderful times you had with him and try and smile through your tears. Rejoice in the fact you had all those wonderful years with him and think about all the lessons he taught you and the love you had for one another. Every cat is one of a kind, an individual, never to be again; be happy and proud to have shared his life and made it so special. Cherish the memories. Sometime soon they will be fond memories instead of causing tears of loss.


----------

